# Black Otos - Niger Oto - Hisonotus leucofrenatus



## ghostsword (8 Nov 2010)

Hi, I managed to get 10 black otos, their scientific name is Hisonotus leucofrenatus.

Has anyone kept them before?

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/im ... e_id=11046


----------



## dw1305 (9 Nov 2010)

Hi all,
Very nice, they are not a common fish at all. There is a COTM on Planet Catfish as well. <http://www.planetcatfish.com/cotm/cotm.php?species=hisonotus+leucofrenatus&article_id=166>

cheers Darrel


----------



## Mirf (9 Nov 2010)

Lovely looking little fish.


----------



## ghostsword (9 Nov 2010)

Lucky me then that I walked into a shop and saw them, selling for Â£1.99 each.. Obviously I bought all they had..


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Nov 2010)

I had one of these once, it came mixed with the standard ottos, they look much better than normal ottos and blend into the wood very nicely, not sure if they are better algae eaters though!


----------



## Mirf (9 Nov 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Lucky me then that I walked into a shop and saw them, selling for Â£1.99 each.. Obviously I bought all they had..



I would have done exactly the same!!  

Even normal oto's sell for a fiver around here


----------



## Arana (9 Nov 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Lucky me then that I walked into a shop and saw them, selling for Â£1.99 each.. Obviously I bought all they had..



stunning little fish  what shop was it as i'm not far from you? and if they get any more i could race you there


----------



## ghostsword (9 Nov 2010)

Arana said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ADC in Great Portland Street.. and they also sell ADA, cheaper than some of our sponsors.


----------



## ghostsword (11 Nov 2010)

They are cool little fish.. 

Here are they playing in front of a Koralia.. They like the flow.


----------



## Arana (11 Nov 2010)

they are very cool, nice video thanks for posting


----------



## mlgt (11 Nov 2010)

Almost looks like my clown plec


----------



## hotweldfire (25 Aug 2011)

Apologies for the necromancy Luis but what you feeding them? Mine don't seem as fat as my affinis.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Aug 2011)

if anyone is near cambridge and want them, maidenhead aquatics in shelford just got a load of these in.


----------



## Gary Nelson (26 Aug 2011)

They look nice, so what do you normally feed oto's on?


----------



## ghostsword (26 Aug 2011)

They are called black ottos but they are in fact a type of Pleco.

I feed mine potato, brazil nut, marine algae strips and sinking pellets.


---
- .


----------



## hotweldfire (26 Aug 2011)

Potato and brazil nut? How do you prep those?

BTW I think ADC in London still have some in.


----------



## ghostsword (26 Aug 2011)

No need to prep anything. The potato is sliced and put on the tank. Corydoras, SAE and ottos eat it.

The brazil nut I drop in, after a week it is soft and the corydoras, SAE and ottos go for it. Takes a month to fully disappear.

Great holiday food. 

Why I started with the brazil nut? As I was researching my Peruvian biotope it turns out that brazil nuts will wash out to the Rivers during the wet months. Something has to eat them.  I tried it and they eat it fine. 


---
- .


----------



## hotweldfire (26 Aug 2011)

Interesting. Will give them a go. Thanks.


----------

